# Kigtropin  lets talk about these



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

First off I would like to point out that there is not one kigtropin being made but several different varieties by different operations. 

 Recently all of it has been total shit!  at one time some of it was decent.

 So lets hear it, recent kigtropin feedback plz!  I don't care if your balls tingle from it or not, not interested in hearing about your CTS.

 BLOOD WORK!!!

 GH serum or IGF-1 tests plz!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought em too


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope you guys prove me wrong, PB is talking about these were pretested on GH serum and came back at 36 which is NICE!!!

  after all the shitty kigs though POB,  I need to see good labs posted by regular users.

 How long you been on them and any plans for a gh serum test?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I hope you guys prove me wrong, PB is talking about these were pretested on GH serum and came back at 36 which is NICE!!!
> 
> after all the shitty kigs though POB,  I need to see good labs posted by regular users.
> 
> How long you been on them and any plans for a gh serum test?


 
Day three for me at 4iu I think they are same source as PB. So if his serum tests come back low I will see about getting it done.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

He can'
t test his right now because no lab corp on the mountain he lives on. PB lives in the damn wilderness not to have a lab corp within an hour drive LOL

 Would you mind doing the testing bro? costs about 50 bucks and you will have to inject 10iu all at once on the day of testing 3 hrs before you go in to give blood.

 Not to knock kami but why would these be good when his  originals were shit and then his replacements were still shit??

 I just don;t understand guys why take the risk with that brand and source?

 Who is GH15 pimping these days since kigs went south?

 worst case scenario and I will test them for him because he is a good buddy and sitting on so many kits

 best test results I have seen poste don the major boards for kami's kigs has been a 13 gh serum and that blows!  Anything under 20is trash IMO


----------



## Hurt (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll do the testing guys, PB just send me a kit


----------



## Spongy (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL i forgot about GH15.  Oh lord...  LMAO.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

Spongy said:


> LOL i forgot about GH15.  Oh lord...  LMAO.



 I get accused of being that guy sometimes, I don't understand how my english and his can be confused!

 Plus I've been dogging kigs forever even when he was pimping them.

 The guy does have  knowledge but is reckless in his advice to newbies IMO


----------



## Spongy (Apr 11, 2012)

maybe i'm just hopping on the bandwagon, but I personally think he's a fraud to a certain degree.  It's like he TRIES to sound foreign.  All of his posts seem forced to me. But the dude really does have some great knowledge.  I Just don't understand why he feels he needs to put up a front.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

he clearly had an agenda during the time he was pimping kigs so hard.

 Yes his approach works do a shit ton of gear and GH and you will grow, tell us something we don't know or how to do it and be healthy at the same time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> He can'
> t test his right now because no lab corp on the mountain he lives on. PB lives in the damn wilderness not to have a lab corp within an hour drive LOL
> 
> Would you mind doing the testing bro? costs about 50 bucks and you will have to inject 10iu all at once on the day of testing 3 hrs before you go in to give blood.
> ...



No privatemdlabs in my state


----------



## Zeek (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you really going to defend a brand proven to sell garbage over and over and over?

 Nevermind the source who has already sent out 3 batches of shit.

 If you want to pretend it is good stuff by all means do but lets not steer the members into buying trash


----------



## weights=life (Apr 27, 2012)

phatbastards gone again? lol why does he try and purposely get banned?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

My apologies that this thread got off track but i cleaned it up now and hopefully it serves the purpose of making ppl aware of these and their problems.


----------

